# Eclipse SVN



## Generic1 (18. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade bei dem Versuch gescheitert, SVN in meinem neuen Eclipse Indogo zu installieren bzw. den richtigen Repository- Pfad für diese Eclipse- Version zu finden.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen? Wo kann ich den richtigen Pfad finden?
Vielen Dank,
lg
Generic1


----------



## tfa (18. Nov 2011)

Versteh ich nicht. Du willst ein SVN-Plugin in Eclipse installieren oder eine Repository-Location einrichten? Letzteres ist unabhängig von der Eclipse-Version.


----------



## Gast2 (18. Nov 2011)

Ich verstehs auch nicht. Einmal redest du davon das SVN Plugin für Eclipse zu installieren, und im nächsten Satz sprichst du von Repository Locations. Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun :autsch:. Um das Plugin zu installieren geh in Hilfe -> Software installieren und suche da nach Subclipse. Danach stehen dir im Eclipse die Kontextmenüs zu Subversion (Team) zur Verfügung. Dort kannst du dann Sourcen aus einem Repository auschecken.


----------



## Generic1 (18. Nov 2011)

OK, ich habs gefunden, die Repository- URL ist: 

subclipse: Subclipse Update Site

jetzt hab ich noch ein anderes Problem, ich hab meine Projekte aus einem SVN ausgecheckt und möchte meine Projekte jetzt in ein anderes SVN  einchecken. 
Wenn ich unter Team -> Share Project  gehe, dann bekomm ich ein Fenster mit folgendem Text: 

Your project already has SVN/ directories. ... It will be automatically shared using the following information. 

Und da kann ich keinen Pfad mehr einstellen wo ichs in dem anderen SVN hinhaben will. 
Weiß jemand wie man da vorgeht, sodass ich es im anderen SVN speichen kann?


----------



## Marcinek (18. Nov 2011)

Du musst svn relocate nutzten.

Oder erst exportieren und dann drüber inportieren.


----------



## maki (18. Nov 2011)

Rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Team -> Export..

Der Export enthält keine Versionierungsinfos (.svn Ordner) mehr und danach kannst du das/die Projekte importieren und wieder in ein anderes Repo stellen.


----------



## tfa (18. Nov 2011)

Die Alternative wäre Team->Disconnect und ein erneutes Share.


----------



## Generic1 (18. Nov 2011)

Bei mir gibt es nur unter Team "Apply Batch" und "Share Project". 
Das zweite Problem ist, dass ich keinen Zugriff mehr zum alte SVN habe und die von dem alten SVN ausgecheckten Projekte auch schon verändert habe.
Wisst ihr vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit wie ich das machen könnte?


----------



## tfa (18. Nov 2011)

Wass willst du denn machen? Die Daten ins neue Repository einchecken? Dann "Share Project".


----------

